# Got really drunk last night...a few observations



## PhuckDP (Dec 8, 2010)

Happy new year everybody. Yup, that's why I got drunk. It was fantastic. Anyway..... few things I noticed. Alcohol just kills all thoughts, worries and all other stuff that DP imposes on me. I'm sobering up now, I can feel it kinda creeping back on me but alcohol liberates me. Dunno why. But I'm probably smarter and more human when I'm drunk than at any other time. Next thing is cortisol. Alcohol diminishes it. I usually go to the gym and I work hard, usually just to lower my cortisol but with how hard I work, I should look like young Arnold. But I don't. Thanks to cortisol. However, now that I've gotten drunk, cortisol is just gone. I can feel my body. So ripped. The way it should be. Usually it's kinda mellow, muscles are soft and all but now that I'm drunk, it's exactly right. 6pack, strong firm chest etc. Bottom line, alcohol does good things. I don't take meds, I was always against it, still am but I got drunk last night and smoked some weed as well. Can't say it hasn't helped. Also, can't beleive worrying is something I do so much. I'd say it's pretty uncharacteristic but it also speaks of my DP. Have no clue who I am or what I feel and so on. Alcohol provides relief though. Gotta strive for that kinda freedom and liberation in my life. Reducing worries and all. Cuz they get overwhelming. If alcohol does the trick, then this thing has got to managable somehow. Happy new year everybody!


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Happy New Years to you too, and I am glad you got to enjoy yourself









You know...I was considering gettin drunk/tipsy tonight, but I kept having the worrisome thought in the back of my head saying, ''what if it makes u more dissociated/dp'd/dr'd? Guess not? I should give it a go sometime soon and see for myself lol


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Yea alcohol could kinda get but then it makes you worse the next day.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

The cortisol levels keep your body from bulking up? I've never heard of this, explain! And yes, drinking can be great! Lately though, as soon as I notice my buzz, the DP hits me, strongest with my voice. It's an unsettling reminder of what my mind has become.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Kitarist said:


> Yea alcohol could kinda get but then it makes you worse the next day.


I disagree, i can't feel hangovers anymore since DP/DR


----------



## jenni-lilly (Nov 23, 2010)

I find that I want to drink too much because it helps immensely. The reason being is it attaches to the same part of the brain that benzos do. The GABA receptors which play a huge role in anxiety regulation. If we can find a way to calm ourselves dp will leave. It only exists because of anxiety.


----------



## natebookd (Jan 2, 2011)

Ive had this for a long time and just finally quit drinking after a few years of full blown alcoholism.
It is really a foolish road to go down. Alcohol will make you feel better in the short term but it is hardly free.
It makes no sense to be against medication.
I really wish I had gone on medication a decade ago instead of self medicating.


----------

